# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] [Bassin Nantais] Concepteur dveloppeur JAVA

## berenger.rollin

Aprs une exprience de plus d'un an en .NET, je cherche  acqurir une double comptence dans le domaine des nouvelles technologies notamment en JAVA.

 Dans le cadre de ma formation  L'IMIE, je recherche  effectuer un stage de fin d'tudes de conception - dveloppement autour de la technologie JAVA / J2EE du 27 septembre au 19 novembre 2010.

Voici un rsum du contenu de ma formation :
- Langages : Java J2EE, J2ME, xHTML, CSS, Javascript, Ajax, XML, XSLT  
- Base de donnes : Oracle / mySql - Langage SQL / PL SQL / JPQL
- Mthodogies : CMMI, UML, Merise
- Divers : IDE Eclipse, Frameworks Spring, ORM Dali

----------

